# Financial Planning



## Thaddeus86 (Feb 27, 2012)

I own a Financial Practice with New York Life and I have positioned myself to be an asset to many in our area. I help create tax free income during retirement, Pension plans, College funding, Life Insurance and Long Term Care Insurance. If you are interested in my services please contact me for a meeting. Consultations are at NO CHARGE. I'm here to help!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Do you work off commission or flat rate?


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I highly recommend this guy! Knowledgeable, practical, down to earth, professional, flexible, and very geniune and passionate about his ability to help families.


----------



## Thaddeus86 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks onemorecast! Looking forward to helping you and your family!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Do you work off commission or flat rate?


Again...


----------



## Thaddeus86 (Feb 27, 2012)

I am salary based with a bonus/commission structured plan. I know Financial Planners have a bad rep because of their commissions and/or being a fee based planner. My Practice is focused on families and business owners. That being said, I do not charge for consultations nor do I charge fees to help you with your money. It’s hard to believe but my business partner and I are very focused on helping people with their Financial future.


----------

